# Parking semi-blingy race bike at Autzen duck pen Eugene



## acctnut (Dec 31, 2008)

Anyone recommend against leaving a carbon / DA equipped bike with the folks at the duck pen at Autzen on a game day? I either would need to leave it there, or in the back of a Jeep ZJ. Back of Jeep makes me nervous because of all the police warnings about car break ins I hear all the time on the radio, and leaving it in a duck pen freaks me out slightly as well. Advice?


----------

